# Photos of the Marriott Desert Springs Villas I being refurbished



## taffy19 (Jun 15, 2011)

They are refurbishing the units inside and out. They told us that our lock-off unit had been finished but all I noticed was that they had put in new cabinets in the kitchen and bathroom area. Also, the Jacuzzi tub had been replaced with a regular large tub with no jets.

I am not sure if the bathroom tile had been replaced in the stall shower or on the floor as I didn't notice this at our friends' 1 BR unit at Building R. We were in Building X, unit 9882 on the second floor with a nice view but not as nice as in Building R. They have spectacular views far away on the mountains surrounding the desert area.

They are changing the color scheme outside the buildings too and we liked it as it blends in nicely with the desert scenery and golf course . In the link below are a few more pictures of the view that the model unit has at the Enclaves. They are located in Shadow Ridge 2 and we liked the natural desert landscaping around the golf course there.

The units are very nice too but we still like the Marriott DSV-I which are the first timeshares the Marriott built, I believe. They are bigger than most and with lots of space around the buildings and most units have a view on the golf course and several buildings have a panoramic view on the snowcapped mountains in the winter so desert and snow all at the same time. Where else do you see this?  

Here are a few more pictures.






















































The building in the background still has the old coral color.

PS. I forgot to look if our friends had flat panel TVs or not. We gazed at the view which is more important to us. I will ask them when I talk to them again.


----------



## ldanna (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice pictures, thanks for the update. The cabitnets are really better than the old white ones (some faling apart). And the bathroom tiles look diferent to me, they were small salmon ones, now they are large and beige.

The color scheme looks more up to date than the old one. 

Now I have to go back and check all those improvements!


----------



## ada903 (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you!!


----------



## erm (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the nice pics.  We've traded to MPD in October for the past three years and love it there.  I wasn't aware that they were refurbishing both inside and outside.  Looks great!  Just wish they could reinstate the arrangement they had with the JW.  It was nice to have the option of using the pools there, especially the spa pool.


----------



## gblotter (Jun 15, 2011)

When comparing with your earlier photos from 2006, one can really appreciate the dramatic improvements.  It now looks like a place I would really want to visit.  Thanks for sharing these great photos.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 15, 2011)

The hotel is also going to redecorate the rooms.  They had samples of the fabrics, etc. in the lobby.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 15, 2011)

iconnections said:


> ...but we still like the Marriott DSV-I which are the first timeshares the Marriott built, I believe. They are bigger than most and with lots of space around the buildings and most units have a view on the golf course..



I'm confused.  Aren't the pictures you showing of Phase I?

I do agree about Phase I.  I stayed there about 15 years ago, and it was fantastic.  I heard that (back then) the room decor of Phase II might have been nicer (more upscale), but the units weren't nearly as large, and definitely not the same view they have with Phase I.

Jeff


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 15, 2011)

JeffW said:


> I'm confused.  Aren't the pictures you showing of Phase I?
> 
> I do agree about Phase I.  I stayed there about 15 years ago, and it was fantastic.  I heard that (back then) the room decor of Phase II might have been nicer (more upscale), but the units weren't nearly as large, and definitely not the same view they have with Phase I.
> 
> Jeff


I showed a few pictures of the Enclaves patio of Shadow Ridge 2.  Shadow Ridge is located about ten minutes away from the Marriott DSVs.  We didn't know that.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 15, 2011)

Got it now.


----------



## TJCNewYork (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice. As a legacy owner, these photos are very reassuring. They provide a reminder  of why my wife and I purchased MVC timeshare in the first place - a home away from home - while on vacation.  Kudos to the DSV1 condominium owners assocation (COA), the DSV1 BoD and management for continued success.  To achieve a refurb of this scope that includes installation of granite countertops plus other upgrades to meet exacting Marriott brand standards requires significant financial Reserves.  We are looking forward to visiting DSV1 very soon.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great Photo album and one that is of high interest to us since we have a reseravation there for next year.


----------



## applegirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting your great pictures of DSV I!  I really like the new outside colors.  Looks much more modern.  The new granite on the inside of your units looks much better and the flat screen tv is definitely over due.  These units are so fantastic, they are so spacious it's rediculous!  That's one reason why we love this property so much.  Hope you are having a great week!

My parents on in a one bedroom right now and we are checking into Shadow Ridge today!  Yeah!

Janna


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your photos we are planning to visit this resort in 2012.


----------



## Steve (Jun 19, 2011)

DSV - I is the only Marriott timeshare that I have been disappointed in from a quality standpoint.  The villa we had several years ago was dated and rundown.  

Thank you for sharing these pictures.  The renovations look great, and they were definitely needed!

Steve


----------



## dualrated2 (Jun 19, 2011)

We just left DSV-I this morning after a week in a refurbished villa in building M. The exterior hasn't been repainted yet but the interior was like being in a model unit. Very nicely done and we can't wait to return. I'm amazed at how large they are.


----------



## ldanna (Jun 21, 2011)

What are the villas with the interior fully refurbished?


----------



## JeffW (Jun 28, 2011)

Semi-related - I just got an exchange for a 2br unit at MDS (I) for next month, for myself, wife, and my parents.  Is it possible to ask for a refurbished unit?  [Would hate to go all the way out there, get the same interior we had a decade+ ago].

If so, are there better units to ask for?  When we were there before, we had a first floor unit, with a patio that overlooked the golf course (maybe all do), it was wonderful.  We'll have two restricted mobility travelling with us, so we'd need a first floor unit just for that.

Lastly, how strict are they with checkin time?  Good chance we'll be flying in the day before, and overnighting it somewhere.  We'd probably be able to get there were before the advertised 4pm checkin time.  If we knew we couldn't get in earlier, might hang out longer before we start the drive there.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## ldanna (Jun 28, 2011)

JeffW said:


> Lastly, how strict are they with checkin time?  Good chance we'll be flying in the day before, and overnighting it somewhere.  We'd probably be able to get there were before the advertised 4pm checkin time.  If we knew we couldn't get in earlier, might hang out longer before we start the drive there.



Call the resort and give your cell phone. As soon as your room becames available, they will call you.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Our friends checked in before lunch and we were so surprised to see them that early.

I don't know how many condos were refurbished already.  I would call the front desk, if I were you, and they will refer you to the right person.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 28, 2011)

I really hate it when they replace a jaccuzi with a no-jet tub, which seems to be happening more.

Brian


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would have thought they would have kept the jetted tubs and just re-faced the tile.

I love having the jacuzzi tub in the master bath and would have thought it would have been cheaper just to keep it.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 28, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> I really hate it when they replace a jaccuzi with a no-jet tub, which seems to be happening more.
> 
> Brian


Here is a very old story that I read several years ago and I am surprised that the link still works as I tried to find it again. This may be one of the reasons why Jacuzzis are no longer that popular as it is so hard to keep them clean by a housekeeping staff. 

I remember filling a Jacuzzi once and I saw the black gunk coming out of the jets.  I remember draining the tub and make sure that the water was crystal clear coming out of the jets but, after reading this story, we never ever used a Jacuzzi again.  Why take a chance unless you maintain the Jacuzzi yourself so you know that the pipes have been cleaned properly?



> Researchers from Texas A&M University said that poorly maintained whirlpool bath tubs both private and public serve as breeding grounds for potentially lethal bacterial strains. They tested 43 water samples and found all of them had some kind of microbial growth.//
> 
> Various Bacterial strains especially those found in feces contributed about 95% of the samples, while 81% had fungi and 34% contained potentially deadly staphylococcus bacteria.
> 
> ...


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 29, 2011)

I always fill the tub with very hot water before using it and turn on the jets for a half hour, just in case.  Seldom see any gunk but at least I feel it's safer to use.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> I always fill the tub with very hot water before using it and turn on the jets for a half hour, just in case.  Seldom see any gunk but at least I feel it's safer to use.



Do you drain it and refil after doing this?


----------



## ldanna (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any update which buildings have alreadly been refurbished?


----------



## taffy19 (May 3, 2012)

All villas in DSV-I are done inside.  The front desk person told us that not all units have been painted outside but they are working on it right now.  Marriott Desert Springs Villas are voted resort #1 of the year.

This is our first stay in DSV-II and our condo has a beautiful view so we are very happy.  It is warm outside but we are in the shade right now.

The condo is nice and clean but they need refurbishing but it is planned and it will look as nice as the first phase.

The lobby will be all done in about three weeks.  Our check-in was faster here than at the Newport Coast Villas.  Both are very nice resorts.

Let me know if you have more questions and I will find out.


----------



## ldanna (May 3, 2012)

Thank you iconnections for your kindness. Last year I was at DSV-I and I occupied a vila at building V, and according to the front desk assistant, I would be the first one to use it after the refurbishment. It was great, just me and my wife, a getaway away from the kids!

BTW, DSV is listed as a Hertz location. I don't remember this last year. Is it new?


----------



## taffy19 (May 3, 2012)

We were just in the lobby so I asked.  The hotel is a Hertz location.


----------



## mjm1 (May 4, 2012)

iconnections said:


> Marriott Desert Springs Villas are voted resort #1 of the year.



Thanks for your post iconnections.  We own Villas 1 and stayed there in December.  Like you, we were very impressed with the updated units.

I am glad to see the resort was rated so highly.  Who provided this rating and what was it based upon?

Thanks.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## taffy19 (May 4, 2012)

Don't know but I'll find out tomorrow. We noticed it right away when we drove into the project because it was written on the entrance bar that goes up and down when you drive in.

It was also mentioned in the lobby and a maintenance man, who was changing a light fixture in our kitchen when we arrived, had a pin on his shirt that stated this too. The condo was ready and waiting for us before 4 PM.

All I can say is that everyone was very pleasant and had a big smile on their face. The fellow in our unit told us how much he enjoys working here. I even took a picture of him and emailed it to him. He liked that.

When we go on our balcony, we have a perfect view on the moon so that will be nice to see the Super Moon on May 5. I am sure that it will be clear. It's going to be hot this week!


----------



## mjm1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks.  Yes, we found the people to be very pleasant during our stay as well.  The super moon should really stand out down there. Thanks for the reminder as we will be arriving back in the Bay Area Saturday night. Hopefully the weather is clear and we will have a good viewing of it.


----------



## tropical1 (May 4, 2012)

iconnections, may I ask what building you are in? We will be there in a couple of weeks and would like to avoid a non-refurbished bldg.  We were there in January in bldg 746 (I think) and it was completed refurbished and looked really nice.  I am bringing some family members and would like them to see how nice they are.  Thanks.

Susan


----------



## taffy19 (May 5, 2012)

TROPICAL1 said:


> iconnections, may I ask what building you are in? We will be there in a couple of weeks and would like to avoid a non-refurbished bldg. We were there in January in bldg 746 (I think) and it was completed refurbished and looked really nice. I am bringing some family members and would like them to see how nice they are. Thanks.
> 
> Susan


We are in Building 475 (Desert Willow) upstairs in condo #2817. This condo is not refurbished and it shows but the unit is clean and comfortable and we have a very nice view.

I found out this morning that all condos in Building 700, 800 and 900 are completely refurbished inside in the DSV-II Phase as well as condo # 655 and 673 in Building 600.

I also found out that the condos do not look the same at all as in DSV-I and the color scheme is different too. The resort is full but he told me that I could see a unit if there is one vacant next week. I will go and have a look, if available.



mjm1 said:


> Thanks for your post iconnections. We own Villas 1 and stayed there in December. Like you, we were very impressed with the updated units.
> 
> I am glad to see the resort was rated so highly. Who provided this rating and what was it based upon?
> 
> Thanks. Enjoy your stay.


I asked the same desk person, who happened to be the Front Office Manager, about your question and he wrote down the following. They were voted #1 for:

1. Guest Satisfaction (most positive feedback online).
2. Financial Results (least delinquent maintenance fees).
3. Associate Engagement & Scores (I am not sure about this one but they had the highest scores).

I also heard that they will open the hidden side of the Clubhouse before we go home and work at this side here.


















"Resort of the year" pin on everyone’s name tag.


----------



## mjm1 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks iconnections.  Nice pictures too.

The survey must have been by owners.  They have done a great job updating the units in Villas 1, so I have no doubt the upgrades to Villas 2 will be just as nice.  I look forward to seeing the updated lobby as well.

If you haven't tried Aqua Pazza at The River in Rancho Mirage, I highly recommend it.  They have an early bird special- 3 courses- for less than $20.  Very good food.

Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## tropical1 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you, iconnections, for that info.  I will try for a refurbished room but I am ok with any villa.


----------

